# INstalling a second A/C



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

Has anyone installed a secondary AC in their travel trailer?

I thought about the portable a/c units or something similar or a second rooftop AC unit...


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

A second rooftop can get expensive if your trailer is not prepped for 50 Amp. If it is prepped then there should be an area ready to go for the 2nd AC, like a sky light/vent that will be pre-braced for the new unit. 

If your unit is not prepped you will have to cut a hole blindly in the roof (hoping you miss wiring) then brace the area for the extra weight. The you will have to figure out how to get power to the unit. Typically people just use a separate cord for the new AC because rewiring an RV for 50amp isn't really practical. 

The portable AC units are ok. Problem is the ones that really work need to be able to exhaust outside.


----------

